
Entrepreneurial strategies have different implications for different actions - paulsb
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2008-04/w-esh040308.php
======
paulsb
Also, a previous paper: Discovery and creation - alternative theories of
entrepreneurial action ([http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-
bin/abstract/11684464...](http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-
bin/abstract/116844647/ABSTRACT?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0))

